# Women's padded shorts



## YouDork (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey there,

The ones I have are unisex, but have a drawstring at the waist and are spandex so they fit nicely. They are pretty well padded and work well .

I bought mine at a local shop, but here's a link to the product:
Seirus Unisex Super Padded Shorts : Campmor.com


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

azzpadz.

when my girl rides with me I lend her mine and they work perfectly fine


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

I am riding in RED d3o impact shorts.
They are decent.
its not as superior as what they advertised but it does absorb a lot of the impact especially on my messed up tailbone lol.

i even tried putting the d3o padding on my knee and had my mom hammer my knee with a iron hammer. I felt it and twitched a bit but it did not hurt at all


----------

